# Knife experts help please.



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Can anyone help with the general strength etc. of the Balisong?


----------



## stelug (Feb 6, 2010)

no springs and no leverage lock so if it is well built should be very thought. But personally I don't like them. have no feeling


----------



## neil (Jan 25, 2011)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> Can anyone help with the general strength etc. of the Balisong?


Hi I used to own some when they were legal in the UK and without seeing the blade thought I would just give a general impresion split handles were baned for some reason in the UK, but depending on which one your on about some are weak and flimsy especialy the plastic handle models, others are fairly strong metal handles and a sturdy catch which is a must as it what makes them work so well for opening and closing so fast, looking good 10 out of 10,as far as stabing or slashing you would have to use your own judgment as you can feel the quality of the blade and handle, some martial arts say you can strike with the handles etc but they are flimsy in that department 2 out of 10 as a powerful striking weapon you would have more impact with a mobile phone or some nunchukas a real striking weapon and if you were to come across an obstical while doing a fancy twirl with the handle you would probably loose some fingers so 1 out of 10 for safety, better stabing and slashing in my opinion is with a full tang fixed blade www.blades-uk.com has a great range all legal here in the UK I buy of them on a fairly regular basis this is just my opinion from personal experiance with this type of blade hope this helps


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

I like the idea of a one handed, no-spring or release mechanism, centrifugal knife. I looked into the legality, it would have to be a collectable or vintage Balisong to be legal and the ones I was looking at seem to be some of the best in the world (Balisong.com). I'm thinking about getting one for when I'm in the woods, as it may save my life, or my fingers or something, not having to use two hands to open. Thanks for your opinions, everything is helpful.


----------



## neil (Jan 25, 2011)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> I like the idea of a one handed, no-spring or release mechanism, centrifugal knife. I looked into the legality, it would have to be a collectable or vintage Balisong to be legal and the ones I was looking at seem to be some of the best in the world (Balisong.com). I'm thinking about getting one for when I'm in the woods, as it may save my life, or my fingers or something, not having to use two hands to open. Thanks for your opinions, everything is helpful.


no probs I should of mentioned ease of opening and the likes it would score a massive 10 out of 10


----------



## aikidog (Jan 29, 2011)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> I like the idea of a one handed, no-spring or release mechanism, centrifugal knife. I looked into the legality, it would have to be a collectable or vintage Balisong to be legal and the ones I was looking at seem to be some of the best in the world (Balisong.com). I'm thinking about getting one for when I'm in the woods, as it may save my life, or my fingers or something, not having to use two hands to open. Thanks for your opinions, everything is helpful.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

In my humble opinion, if you want a great quick opening one hander you cant beat a Benchmade. Fixed with a pocket clip, you can draw it and open it every bit as fast as a split handle. Extreamly sturdy and excellent steel. Not cheap but well worth the money. They last a lifetime with little more than a lite oiling and sharpening as needed. It may not be a flamboyant or sexy as a split handle but I would bet my life on it if I had to in an emergency. On the other hand, my EDC is a .45 Colt New Agent with Crimson Laser grips in a Galco strong side holster, so, the Benchmade is a backup and also an every day pocket knife..
Philly


----------



## aikidog (Jan 29, 2011)

As a martial artist and survivalist. Should you find yourself in need of a reliable blade. Look for fixed blades. 1. Ease of opening, just pull it out of the sheath. With the new kydex sheaths you can mount almost anywhere. Smaller neck varieties are extremely useful. However you loose the wow factor. But I have found that flash usually leads to problems for the person trying to bluster. Never seen a bear or mountain lion. **** pit bull dogs for that manner get intimidated and run away due to some flashy spinning. Personally you should never lose control of the business end of any weapon. Usually dire consequences for the weilder


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Good points Aiki.
Philly


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

I have a Benchmade like Philly, an Osborne 940. This is the smoothest operating knife I have owned. You can easily open and close it with one hand. Plenty of knife reviews on youtube you can see them in action.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

I've no interest in being 'flashy' I have sheath knives I use when outdoors and I also have a Swiss-Army multi-tool. This knife is going to be solely for keeping in my trouser pocket at all times I'm in the field, where I might have to lose my bag or my fingers ( in England we're not allowed to have a sheath knife in an easily accessible place, without permission of the land-owner); Spyderco knives are excellent thumb-openers, but I've used that type of knife before, I find they can be too fiddly, when under duress, whereas a balisong (with only the simplest technique) can be drilled into the muscles and opened with reliability. However, if they prove to be un-reliable (I've only ever used cheap knock-offs) I will be considering other knives for purchase; you can see the type of criteria I have in mind ... all opinions welcome (with usual censorship).


----------



## aikidog (Jan 29, 2011)

I own several of the Bali song type knives. Bench mark is a good affordable choice, beware of the knock offs. Handle / blade separation is frequent. Only small brass or steel pins hold in place. If mild cutting chores are needed. Then no problems, however if there is any torque being applied watch out. Cold steel makes one that is ok. You get what you pay for. Do your homework. Check into if it's a cast handle, machined, forged, etc. Stay away from plastics or overly inlaid types as those are structurally weak points. Cold steel puts out a proof video series lots of interesting topics if you have not checked them out.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

aikidog said:


> I own several of the Bali song type knives. Bench mark is a good affordable choice, beware of the knock offs. Handle / blade separation is frequent. Only small brass or steel pins hold in place. If mild cutting chores are needed. Then no problems, however if there is any torque being applied watch out. Cold steel makes one that is ok. You get what you pay for. Do your homework. Check into if it's a cast handle, machined, forged, etc. Stay away from plastics or overly inlaid types as those are structurally weak points. Cold steel puts out a proof video series lots of interesting topics if you have not checked them out.


Thanks a lot aikidog, that actually sums up most of the problems I've grown to expect. I know the blow-guns from Cold-steel (not personally) but not their knives. Have you seen the website I mention above, Balisong.com they seem to make top-quality ones.


----------



## Tom Hudson (Jan 23, 2011)

Kershaw SpeedSafe - great knife - i added the lady - back side has pocket clip - tom


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

That looks really nice, simple and strong.


----------



## Tom Hudson (Jan 23, 2011)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> That looks really nice, simple and strong.


has a torsion bar to help open the blade - it's not a spring so it's legle go figure - great knife - tom


----------



## FURGLE (Feb 20, 2011)

i didnt know balisong was legal in the uk untill last year when why house got raided by police








they took my two balisong but gave them back aswell as my hunting and work knives








but as you said mine are ancient lol

atb

Ross


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

Why balisong? one hander is a Benchmade assisted opening in S30V for stainless. or D2

Anyway, Benchamade has a lifetime policy and phospohor bronze bushings Better than nylon that feels good opening initially but wears and causes blade play later.

PM me. Im a knife fanatic not just into brands but have many customs and researched blade material.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

FURGLE said:


> i didnt know balisong was legal in the uk untill last year when why house got raided by police
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hehehe; you got busted.


----------



## FURGLE (Feb 20, 2011)

Yeah wasn't funny at the time but you gotta look back and laugh


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

FURGLE said:


> Yeah wasn't funny at the time but you gotta look back and laugh


I've been busted a few times, nothing too serious came from it luckily; if you don't laugh and learn, what can you do?


----------



## FURGLE (Feb 20, 2011)

that all you can do is learn


----------



## neil (Jan 25, 2011)

(Edit)in the UK we have lousy laws other countrys vary

1989 was a bad year for me some of my collection wasn't quite 100 years old your blades must be realy old to have gotten them back your lucky, most of them get seized at customs or used as evidence in court if you have the money to throw away could be a sound investment, for carrying one even in the woods could cost you 1 to 10 years in the big house, they may be legal to posess in a collection at home but since about 1988 have been illegal to carry buy,lend,hire,sell, import or export etc, you are talking about using this as a pocket knife. From my experience I would say there more trouble than there worth if you don't learn from this then goodluck

most of these knifes were made in the 70s and 80s you will realy have a collectors piece if you can find an older one you need one at least 100 years old they became popular during the 2 world war from the philipines who started making them in the early 1900s although some say they originated around the late 1600 to early 1700 in france good luck buying one of them of any collector,

17th November 1988

SCHEDULE
Article 2

1. Section 141 of the Criminal Justice Act 1988 (offensive weapons) shall apply to the following descriptions of weapons, other than weapons of those descriptions which are antiques for the purposes of this Schedule:
(a) a knuckleduster, that is, a band of metal or other hard material worn on one or more fingers, and designed to cause injury, and any weapon incorporating a knuckleduster;
(b a swordstick, that is, a hollow walking-stick or cane containing a blade which may be used as a sword;
© the weapon sometimes known as a "handclaw" , being a band of metal or other hard material from which a number of sharp spikes protrude, and worn around the hand;
(d) the weapon sometimes known as a "belt buckle knife" , being a buckle which incorporates or conceals a knife;
(e) the weapon sometimes known as a "push dagger" , being a knife the handle of which fits within a clenched fist and the blade of which protrudes from between two fingers;

(f) the weapon sometimes known as a "hollow kubotan" , being a cylindrical container containing a number of sharp spikes;

(g) the weapon sometimes known as a "footclaw" , being a bar of metal or other hard material from which a number of sharp spikes protrude, and worn strapped to the foot;
(h) the weapon sometimes known as a "shuriken" , "shaken" or "death star" , being a hard non-flexible plate having three or more sharp radiating points and designed to be thrown;
(i) the weapon sometimes known as a "balisong" or "butterfly knife" , being a blade enclosed by its handle, which is designed to split down the middle, without the operation of a spring or other mechanical means, to reveal the blade;
(j) the weapon sometimes known as a "telescopic truncheon" , being a truncheon which extends automatically by hand pressure applied to a button, spring or other device in or attached to its handle;
(k) the weapon sometimes known as a "blowpipe" or "blow gun" , being a hollow tube out of which hard pellets or darts are shot by the use of breath;
(l) the weapon sometimes known as a "kusari gama" , being a length of rope, cord, wire or chain fastened at one end to a sickle;
(m) the weapon sometimes known as a "kyoketsu shoge" , being a length of rope, cord, wire or chain fastened at one end to a hooked knife;
 the weapon sometimes known as a "manrikigusari" or "kusari" , being a length of rope, cord, wire or chain fastened at each end to a hard weight or hand grip;
2. For the purposes of this Schedule, a weapon is an antique if it was manufactured more than 100 years before the date of any offence alleged to have been committed in respect of that weapon under subsection (1) of the said section 141 or section 50(2) or (3) of the Customs and Excise Management Act 1979[2] (improper importation).


----------



## FURGLE (Feb 20, 2011)

yes mate VERY lucky i think


----------



## neil (Jan 25, 2011)

FURGLE said:


> yes mate VERY lucky i think


the last person I tried to tell some think like this wasn't to lucky he's done his first 6 months of his 3 stretch first offence but he is still on the learning curve







(the only blade he had on him was a large sheath knife) the legal limit I think is 3 inches and only with a good reason to be carrying it but I will ask him to be shure when he gets out as he will be quite an expert by then

Some of the guys on here have offered some good advice and better alternatives


----------



## neil (Jan 25, 2011)

philly said:


> In my humble opinion, if you want a great quick opening one hander you cant beat a Benchmade. Fixed with a pocket clip, you can draw it and open it every bit as fast as a split handle. Extreamly sturdy and excellent steel. Not cheap but well worth the money. They last a lifetime with little more than a lite oiling and sharpening as needed. It may not be a flamboyant or sexy as a split handle but I would bet my life on it if I had to in an emergency. On the other hand, my EDC is a .45 Colt New Agent with Crimson Laser grips in a Galco strong side holster, so, the Benchmade is a backup and also an every day pocket knife..
> Philly


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Yes Neil, I believe you're right. Though I made enquiries and importing is allowed, as is any model which can be considered 'collectable' regardless of age; but any public concealment is greatly frowned upon, unless properly packed away. I'm going to have a good look at the Benchmade I think, shame really, I really liked the idea of those knives. Thanks guys (especially the U.K) not just a bunch of pretty faces.


----------



## neil (Jan 25, 2011)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> Yes Neil, I believe you're right. Though I made enquiries and importing is allowed, as is any model which can be considered 'collectable' regardless of age; but any public concealment is greatly frowned upon, unless properly packed away. I'm going to have a good look at the Benchmade I think, shame really, I really liked the idea of those knives. Thanks guys (especially the U.K) not just a bunch of pretty faces.


Yes but to prove without a shadow of doubt that a piece is collectable it must be 100 years old no matter how unique the piece is if there was an aurgument you say its collecable and an officer of the law dissagreed it would be 12 strangers and a bloke with a wig that would decide


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Whip, you can't go wrong with the Benchmade, I've had mine 10 years and except for the blach color wearing off the blade from everydsy use, it is strong and solid as ever. Smooth as silk and very fast opening.
Philly


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

I was looking at the B-made, they cost more than my current Bushcrafting knife. We have a similar company here in the UK, Spyderco, very good knives. Thanks again guys.


----------



## SuwaneeRick (Apr 4, 2011)

My personal favorite knives are by SOG. The Aegis or the Trident. They both fly open with just the slightest nudge of your thumb. The blade shapes are beautiful and practical. AUS8 blade steel is a good compromise between corrosion resistence, edge retention, and ease of sharpening. The pocket clip is deep carry and can be moved for either left or right hand carry. SOG's customer service is excellent. Unfortunately, I'll wager they're not legal in the People's Republic of England.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

SuwaneeRick said:


> My personal favorite knives are by SOG. The Aegis or the Trident. They both fly open with just the slightest nudge of your thumb. The blade shapes are beautiful and practical. AUS8 blade steel is a good compromise between corrosion resistence, edge retention, and ease of sharpening. The pocket clip is deep carry and can be moved for either left or right hand carry. SOG's customer service is excellent. Unfortunately, I'll wager they're not legal in the People's Republic of England.


Thanks Suwanee, I like the look of the Trident.


----------

